# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  2 weeks PCT complete but sex drive low

## Afreak

i did 8 weeker of test E cycle, out of which rang 500mg for 2 weeks and reset 250 mg/week. I ran PCT 2 weeks after last pin that looks like this
Clomid: 50 mg for 2 weeks
Nolva: 10 mg for 2 weeks
I believe my sex drive was fine one week into PCT but right now it is almost non existent. Should i continue the PCT for another week or this is normal and sex drive will return eventually?

----------


## Cylon357

PCT was too short. Extend it at least another two weeks. Find enclomiphene if you can instead of clomid.

Add some otc stuff, including longjack and maybe tribulus and daa. Those are ADD ONS, not substitutes.

----------


## Afreak

cant find enclomephene. What should i do? the same dosage plan for next 2 weeks or a titrated one?
yes i will look into thos supplements, add ons too,

Thanks

----------


## redz

What a terrible cycle plan and pct was way too short and too little on pct dosing. Sounds like you need to hold off until you learn a lot more.

----------


## Mooseman33

test e? i think its 16 days after u start the pct, and will need to be longer then 2 weeks.

check the days, i may be off a bit.

what a mess here. from start to finish this is a cluster fuck.

----------


## kelkel

Do what Redz said. Take time and self educate. In the meantime, extending your pct won't hurt. Then you simply have to sit back and wait. Hormones are in flux and it takes time to recover.

----------


## Cylon357

Doses are fine, just run a couple of more weeks.

----------

